# SF Soldier Dies of Wounds in Afghanistan



## ShadowSpear (Jun 4, 2014)

FORT BRAGG, NC – Capt. Jason Benjamin Jones, 29, of Pottsville, Pa., died June 2, 2014 of wounds received from small-arms fire fight in Nangarhar Province, Afghanistan.
He was assigned to Company C, 1st Battalion, 3rd Special Forces Group (Airborne), Fort Bragg, and was deployed in support of Operation Enduring Freedom. This was Jones’ second deployment in support of Overseas Contingency Operations.
He is survived by his wife, parents and a sister.


Read the whole post here.


----------



## 8654Maine (Jun 4, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 4, 2014)

Fair winds, Capt. Jones.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 4, 2014)

DOL, Sir.  Blue skies.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 4, 2014)

DOL. Rest In Peace.


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Another Desert Eagle joining CW2 Mike Duskin, SSG Justin Marquez, CPT Andrew Pederson-Keel, and too many others.  Watch over us as we keep fighting brothers.  We'll meet again on the high ground.

Rest in peace CPT Jason Jones.  DOL.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 4, 2014)

Rest in Peace.
Comfort to the family and friends left behind.


----------



## Dame (Jun 4, 2014)

Rest in God's Peace CPT.


----------



## Grunt (Jun 4, 2014)

Rest in Peace, Sir and thank you for your service.

My sincerest condolences to his family, unit, and friends.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 4, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 5, 2014)

RIP, Sir.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 5, 2014)

Fair winds and following seas, Sir.


----------



## pardus (Jun 5, 2014)

RIP Sir.


----------



## johnstone66 (Jun 5, 2014)

R.I.P and we will meet on the long march, condolences to family, friends and unit


----------



## CDG (Jun 5, 2014)

RIP Sir.


----------



## parallel (Jun 5, 2014)

RIP


----------



## HALO99 (Jun 5, 2014)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 5, 2014)

RIP Sir.

Prayers out to those who mourn your loss

Ll


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 5, 2014)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Captian. Prayers out for all touched by this loss.


----------



## Danimal0341 (Jun 9, 2014)

Rest in Peace. There is a Yuengling waiting for you in heavan.


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 9, 2014)

Rest in Peace CPT Jones, my prayers are with your family and Brothers.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jun 10, 2014)

Rest in Peace, CPT.


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 14, 2014)

The 3d SFG (A) memorial for CPT Jones will be on Friday 20 June 2014 at the SF Chapel, Ardennes Street at 1100 hours.


----------



## TheSpartan (Jun 27, 2014)

a true hero


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 27, 2014)

TheSpartan said:


> a true hero



Post an introduction as per the site rules.


----------

